
Are language workbenches dead? - mpweiher
https://medium.com/@dslmeinte/are-language-workbenches-dead-4b05d1698d3c
======
Someone
_" Martin Fowler coined the term somewhere in 2005"_

I expected a text about, for example, APSE
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APSE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APSE): _"
Ada Programming Support Environment was a specification for a programming
environment to support software development in the Ada programming
language."_) from 1980 (more info at
[http://www.adahome.com/History/Stoneman/stoneint.htm](http://www.adahome.com/History/Stoneman/stoneint.htm))

~~~
meinte37
I have some (paywall) trouble accessing the article you reference, so I cannot
really comment, but to me that seems to be describing an IDE, not necessarily
a LWB that produces an IDE for a (set of) DSL(s).

------
marssaxman
This reads like it came from an alternate universe; I've never heard about any
of this stuff before, and I can't imagine how any of the concepts described by
these unfamiliar terms relate to anything I know about software development.
Always fun to discover that the world is more complicated than it first
appeared.

~~~
meinte37
Happy to oblige, even if LWBs are meant to make things less complicated ;)

------
flavio81
The Racket ecosystem allows developers to create DSLs as they like. Does it
qualify as a "language workbench"?

~~~
meinte37
Since Racket participated in the Language Workbench Challenge 2016, the answer
is a resounding YES :)

